# First post, weird, weird question



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I am not sure how to present this so I will just dive right in....the basic question is does your V have a unique and pleasant odor that clings to you? 30 years ago we rescued a year old V who, sadly, died of undiagnosed parvo 6 months later. I can't remember his particular smell, but I do remember he smelled really good. Fast forward to today and our new baby V, Henry, now 11 months old. (There were two labs, two pointers, an English setter and a min pin in between.) He also smells just wonderful, I would describe it as a little bit like leather maybe. Now, stay with me here. I think we would all agree that Vizsla owners are uniquely in love with and devoted to their dogs and I am wondering if they don't have an intoxicating scent almost like a pheromone?? Feel free to hurl accusations of insanity my way.... I am just really curious to know if anyone else has experienced this? And of course comments about run ins with skunks, swampwater and/or dead animals might be tempting here, but would be off topic! Thanks.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I love how Merc smells (but I also love to bury my nose in my cat's fur which i also think smells good) I thought it was just me that was insane ;D 

My husband would disagree with you in the strongest possible terms though! He is always complaining about how bad the dog smells :

I saw another post recently that was talking about the puppy smell - maybe that is what you are experiencing? Or maybe we just like how the dogs smell because we love the dogs??


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie smells good, too! I think that other, earlier thread was about puppy breath ("Change in Breath" posted by RubyRoo in the Puppy Forum). I do think the Vizsla is an especially clean dog. 

Beachrat, when you get a minute, have a look at this video:

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-vizsla.html[/color]

They are even referred to as "the smell-good dog". Another thing I have noticed over time is that dogs feet (all dogs, not just the V) smell like pop corn! Isn't that amazing?!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree, our pup, Sam also has an odor. 
Not bad at all up close but he sure makes the room smell especially in the evening. 
Someone pointed out that maybe the sweat glands on the bottom of their feet may contribute to the odor.
Others think that the long ears conceal the odor.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Your in Love! ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love how Savannah smells and I also bury my nose in my cat’s fur because she smells so good. I agree that Vs have a unique and pleasant odor. Several of the dogs Savannah plays with do not smell good and actually border on stinking. I can’t even imagine the amount of bathing it would take to make those types of dogs tolerable as indoor dogs for me.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

I coudn't agree more with this! Jasper smells lovely! She had a sweeter smell when she was younger which was even nicer. But now - I am delighted that not only do I "tolerate" my dogs smell, but I love it.

Maybe it is just us V owners though! 

That said - I like my guinea pig and horses smells too and I am sure other people would complain about them.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the way my Jasper smells! Actually, we just had a bath this evening (he got ridiculously muddy this afternoon while we were playing), and I'm sad because right now all I can smell is the remnants of the bath, and not his special Vizsla scent. Can't wait until he gets back to normal!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree. We love Holley's scent. It is stronger as you get near her feet.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone. I feel slightly less crazy though I am resisting the temptation to smell Henry's feet for popcorn odor or otherwise.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, go ahead and try it... Just one little sniff!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

You're right! His feet do smell different in a good kind of way ;D

Please don't tell anyone else i've been sniffing the dogs feet.....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

See what I mean? Some of my friends with dogs say that the dog foot aroma is more like Fritos corn chips. Others say it is like buttered pop corn. But in either case, it really isn't a disgusting smell or anything... Just sort of interesting when you think about it. Dirty dogs' feet smell a lot better than dirty humans' feet (which I'm sure you've caught a scent of, accidentally, some time during your life). HA, HA!! 

You were right, Beachrat -- weird discussion!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

oh my gosh, he's got briefcase feet. I will never reveal how I know, but his right front paw smells like old leather.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

And, by the way, the Setter's feet smell like grass and mud -- and she was NOT happy with the experiment. This speaks to my original point, that all the Vs (2) in my experience have had a distinct and pleasant odor that the other dogs in my experience (6) have not, so my hypothesis is we are somehow prewired to love being around them on every level!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

This is by far the best thread on this site. It's so off the wall, it's hillarious. I can just picture everyones Vizslas looking at their owners in absolute bewilderment as we bend down to sniff their paws. 

Love it! 

The things you do when you own a V!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wondering if anyone else is brave enough to admit that they, too, have tried the "dog paw sniff" ... ? ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Puppy smell is like cologne. Can't get enough of it. 

It's raining again!  Mud everywhere. 

We wash his paws every time he steps outside. 
Fertilizer, asphalt, mud, gravel and who knows what else.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree 100%. I can always tell when Rosie has been playing with a smelly dog. I bury my face in her fur and I get the faint whiff of the other dog's unpleasant smell. I just told her this morning, "Ohh, you've been playing with a smelly dog!" But it fades very quickly and she goes back to her delightful scent (it's subtle, but pleasant). I wonder if it's because they lick themselves clean like cats.

Oops, obviously I skimmed the thread and missed the part about the feet. I'm afraid to try it because she has a bad habit of stepping in her own feces...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, I gave in. I smelled Jasper's paws. His smell vaguely of corn chips!

Also, I've identified his normal smell. He always smells a little bit like cedar and sunshine (you know, that warm smell that your skin takes on after you've been basking in the sun?). It's intoxicating.


----------



## zimbra (Mar 29, 2011)

I love this thread! My 11 month old, Banjo, definitely still smells good (we have given him one bath his whole life and that was when he rolled in a dead animal or something else foul) and yes, his feet smell exactly like corn chips. We call them FriToes! I bury my nose in his fur all the time, and I know what his feet smell like because he likes to sprawl out on the couch and frequently kicks his feet in our faces. hehe! I actually kind of like the smell. 

My husband insists our house does "smell like a dog" now that we have one, but not in a bad way. Just you can tell there is an animal living there. I always think that Banjo just kind of smells "warm." It's hard to pinpoint!


----------

